# Nissan is building a new Z car, and it's a crossover!



## Autocar (Aug 25, 2015)

New Nissan Z car to be a crossover | Autocar


----------



## sprocketser (Jul 9, 2013)

Hopefully it wont happen .


----------



## ignition4less (Sep 23, 2015)

That almost sounds as bad as the Juke.


----------



## Brennan (Oct 28, 2015)

It's just a concept, so surely nothing as gaudy as this would hit production right... Right?


----------



## NeedyNismo (Oct 7, 2016)

I dont know they did make the Murano convertible...


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

What engine would it be using? Pretty curious to know....


----------



## RTguy (Dec 23, 2017)

Can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirepressure (May 1, 2018)

What is the power rating for this.


----------

